# proyecto de cortinas automaticas



## xoxotronico (Abr 27, 2010)

hola a todos soy estudiante de electrotronica y estoy montando un proyecto como indica el titulos de unas cortinas automaticas, consiste en lo siguiente: cuando hay sol las cortinas automaticamente se abren, cuando cae la noche se cierran nada mas que eso. que me recomiendan para hacer la parte de fuerza? motor cc controlado con puente H L293? cualquier ayuda me sirve gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2010)

mejor utilizar reles,
uno conmutado doble para cambiar el sentido de giro y el otro apagar y encender el motor.

Si ademas quieres proteccion contra sobrecargas utiliza la tipica resistencia sensora y un transistor.

Como sensor puedes utilizar un snesor de hall dde algun ventilador de PC.

Para el sensor de luz una simple ldr.

Todo esto se podria implementar con un simple inversor tipo cd40106, algunos diodos y algun condensador.

El cd40106 sirve como comparador para la ldr, temporizador para los motores y biestable y logica para el sentido


----------



## xoxotronico (Abr 29, 2010)

gracias por la sugerencia pero no conozco ese Ci me podrias decir mas o menos como funciona


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola xoxotronico

1-     Debes seleccionar un motor, DC de preferencia, que pueda manejar el peso de las cortinas, tal vez un motoreductor.
2-     El L293 se puede utilizar si soporta la corriente que requerirá el motor seleccionado. De lo contrario manejarlo con un puente H.
3-     Además del fotosensor, el sistema requiere de conmutadores de limite, uno para cuando este abierta y otro para cuando este cerrada la cortina.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

